# 3 mile bridge information for an old vet?



## Mossy (May 24, 2017)

I have an appointment at the VA clinic Friday afternoon. 

And after that I'm thinking of going to 3 mile bridge for an evening of fishing. Not concerned about the tide or the moon. I've been tied down for some time and just need to go fishing (theropy).

Reason I'm considering 3 mile is because I have mobility problems. Fishing right at the car would be a luxury for me.

I'm looking for suggestions of where to stage on the bridge. Closer to shore or closer to the far end. Other than live shrimp, which I may or may not be able to get, what lures should I start out with? Anyone catching fish with Fish Bites?

I'm really interested in a keeper Red and some Specks to bring home. I have a bridge net. But mostly just want to catch some fish.

Thank you for any good information.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Rarely will ya catch a speck from the bridge. Reds are hit and miss, the majority will be white trout and croakers. A few snappers can be caught. If you can't get frozen shrimp buy frozen and squid. Can't help ya out where on the bridge to go though, when I'm out there I'm in a boat. Good luck and hope you catch some fish!


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

There are some smoker specks at/around the bridge. We used to catch limit many times over way back when you could drive to the middle span. But they've removed the majority of it. I'd go to the end and fish it. They left some pilings and there's lots of reds running deep and specks. White trout will most likely be the main menu for you tho. We always used lead-head grubs, color dependent on water color. But I'd cast out straight down where the old bridge was removed, let the grub go near bottom, slow reel in. Use your shrimp up near the entrance of the bridge. Catch some pinfish and keep them alive. When you get a few or enough, go out to the end, and toss a few w/o weight and free-line them. Should be able to snag a few reds and specks, if all this rain hasn't thrown them off. Good Luck


----------



## markdido (Aug 17, 2017)

Mossy said:


> I have an appointment at the VA clinic Friday afternoon.
> 
> And after that I'm thinking of going to 3 mile bridge for an evening of fishing. Not concerned about the tide or the moon. I've been tied down for some time and just need to go fishing (theropy).
> 
> ...


Great topic Mossy.

I'm in Orlando, but I'm planning a trip to P'Cola in May for some get away from the family therapy and I have some mobility issues as well (23 years stomping around on carrier flight decks.)

3 mile bridge is definitely going on my "must fish" list for this trip.


----------



## Mossy (May 24, 2017)

Thank you for the replies. It is a 160 mile round trip and the bridge seems to be the easiest place to go for an old guy. I'll let you know.


----------



## Mossy (May 24, 2017)

Well, I went.

I had an ear infection and the tubes had come out. No wonder its been so quiet for the last month or so. "This will hurt just a little at first." So, he ran a chainsaw into my ear drum (thats what it felt like.) Then the sound of a train wreck as he sucked my eye teeth through my ear. Drained the bad stuff out and put in new ear tubes. Now I have to turn the hearing aids back down to "reasonable."

So I get to the bridge about 5PM. Damn, I can't believe the traffic. Been living in the country a long time. The wind was constant and the noise from the bridge traffic was nonstop. Water was rough. By 7:30 I had enough and headed to north Walton County.

But I did catch fish. 7 White Trout, 3 Specks (All 6" average) and 3 stinkin' cats. At least I went fishin' and I did catch some fish.:thumbsup:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the update and glad you got to wet a line; sorry for the preamble at the VA though.

catch 'em up.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey, at least ya didn't get skunked!!! Glad all your medical issues are getting fixed.


----------



## markdido (Aug 17, 2017)

Mossy said:


> Well, I went.
> 
> I had an ear infection and the tubes had come out. No wonder its been so quiet for the last month or so. "This will hurt just a little at first." So, he ran a chainsaw into my ear drum (thats what it felt like.) Then the sound of a train wreck as he sucked my eye teeth through my ear. Drained the bad stuff out and put in new ear tubes. Now I have to turn the hearing aids back down to "reasonable."
> 
> ...


Glad you got some fish!

That's better than I've done lately!


----------

